# Gerry's Beam Engine



## les372524 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

I'm new to this site so please bear with me.

I recently downloaded drawings etc. for 'Gerry's Beam Engine'. I thought it looked a bit different from the run of the mill steam engines and would like to have a go at it. Trouble is, some of the pages are missing and although I saw somewhere to download these from, I have been unsuccessful. I have some experience with miniature steam engines and it is not beyond me to work out what is needed. This will be time consuming, so any help in downloading the missing pages would be much appreciated. 

I saw a mention of drawings by someone who had 'metricated' the design and I downloaded this but was unable to open it. Any help with that?

Thanks everybody for your time.

Les372524


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is a link to the metric ones done by Ken.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11254.0

You will need either autocad or some CAD file viewr to open them.
Many are free online.

Here is the beam engine on John-toms website.
Opened up fine for me using either winzip or winrar.
Both free online.
http://www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans2.html

Andrew


----------



## Ken I (Mar 21, 2012)

The original plans are posted as a *.zip file - you first have to unzip the file and then you get a choice of *.dxf or *.dwg which you can only open with a suitable CAD program.

At the time I filed the plans I could not export as a *.pdf - I can now - it exceeds the attatchmen file size limit so I have posted it under the Downloads section - so you can download it from there.

Hope this helps.

Ken


----------



## davidyat (Apr 6, 2019)

I have downloaded and un-zipped the files. I printed them out and put the pages in order. The zip file seems to be missing Gerry's Beam Engine Sheet #7. 
Do I need it?
Grasshopper


----------



## chucketn (Apr 6, 2019)

I built Gerry's Beam Engine several years ago as part of a team build. I checked my files and the plans on Jon-Tom. I had downloaded several copies but I don't find a sheet 7 for the original plans.


----------

